# offer of transport between lancashire sheffield and redcar middlesbrough



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

this coming tuesday we will be travelling between wigan lancshire sheffield and redcar near middlesbrough so if anybody needs anything fetching delivering please pm me before tuesday.we can transport animals cages anything feel free to ask if out of our route a small donation towards petrol would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------

